# Saris Roof Rack -- Cleaning out my gararge



## BorisMD (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all,

Newbie to this forum.

I have entirely switched to a hitch rack and am getting rid of my roof rack system. Offer whatever you feel is appropriate, I'd rather it went to good use than to the trash.

I have a Saris 901 load bars (2), clips (#'s 1,10, 24, 27). To see the fit guide, go here:

http://biowheels.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/07-Saris-Fit-Guide.pdf

Scroll towards the bottom to get to the roof rack section.

I also have two of the single bike carriers and one tandem tray (the two single carriers get mounted on the tandem tray to carry a tandem).

I have keys for the racks.

I also have a funky thing called the BikeLift by NewSport -- it's a hydraulic lift mechanism that's pretty slick but the company went South. I'll throw that in as well for anyone interested.

If you're not local to the Twin Cities of Minnesota, I'll ship but you'll have to pay the fees.

The Saris roof racks were pretty nicely engineered but couldn't compete with the Thule and Yakima folks.

Sadly, my other set of load bars and the ski box died in a rollover (that was the only thing that died -- thankfully).

If you'd like photos, let me know and I'll throw them up on the web.

Thanks,

Boris


----------



## Frenchy19 (Jun 7, 2013)

Boris, I have a Saris rack system, and I am looking for a set of #24 clips. I live in the twin cities, and I will give you $25 for the #24 clips that you have. Let me know if you are willing to part with just the #24 clips. Thanks!!


----------



## Chicycle (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Boris, How are you? I may be interested in the Load Bars you have. I have a full Saris Roof Rack set up and bought a different car that my #906 59"Load bars are too wide for. I have trays for 4 bikes so I don't want to toss the set up(even though it's old. Do you still have them? And if so, How narrow will they go when tightened in all the way. I guess measured where clip would be. Let me know when you get the chance. Thanks, Scott


BorisMD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie to this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## magnato1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Boris, 

How many sets if the #10 clips do you have? If you have two sets, 4 in total, I want them. Let me know, thanks!

Jeff


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Chicycle said:


> Hi Boris, How are you? I may be interested in the Load Bars you have. I have a full Saris Roof Rack set up and bought a different car that my #906 59"Load bars are too wide for. I have trays for 4 bikes so I don't want to toss the set up(even though it's old. Do you still have them? And if so, How narrow will they go when tightened in all the way. I guess measured where clip would be. Let me know when you get the chance. Thanks, Scott


If Boris doesn't help you out, and not to highjack the thread, but I have a set of #901 load bars that are too narrow for a car I want to use them on, but the #906 is exactly what I need. We could trade load bars if you are interested, so the only cost would be shipping. PM me if this interests you.


----------



## magnato1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Has anybody heard from Boris?


----------



## nsaramandich (Jun 21, 2013)

Boris,

I am in desperate need of the #10 clips for the saris roof rack. I would most definitely buy them from you if they are still available. Get back when you can.

Thanks,

Nick Saramandich
[email protected]


----------



## njmlacroix (Jun 22, 2013)

I am also looking for #24 clips for my Pontiac G6 since I have a Saris Rack that will fit it (provided I have the clips!) Do you have any more #24 clips?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

What's up with a the new posters posting on this particular thread? All joined in June just to post in here?


----------



## magnato1 (Apr 26, 2013)

magnato1 said:


> Boris,
> 
> How many sets if the #10 clips do you have? If you have two sets, 4 in total, I want them. Let me know, thanks!
> 
> Jeff


Hey Boris,

Sure would love to get those #10 clips. Where ya at?  PM me. Thanks

Jeff


----------



## bauers007 (Jun 26, 2013)

njmlacroix said:


> I am also looking for #24 clips for my Pontiac G6 since I have a Saris Rack that will fit it (provided I have the clips!) Do you have any more #24 clips?


Hi, I have 4 - #24 clips available. One of the clips is slightly bent at the top and would need to be straightened, but I think it will straighten just fine. Also have #1, #18 and #83 clips. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## bauers007 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just sold the #24 clips so they're no longer available.


----------



## BorisMD (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Jeff, Still want the #10's?

Sorry for the delay, life's been too busy lately.

Boris


----------



## magnato1 (Apr 26, 2013)

BorisMD said:


> Hi Jeff, Still want the #10's?
> 
> Sorry for the delay, life's been too busy lately.
> 
> Boris


Yes, absolutely. How much shipped to 93101?


----------



## Giant4130 (May 13, 2011)

I need (4) #24 saris clips for my roof rack too!


----------



## magnato1 (Apr 26, 2013)

magnato1 said:


> Yes, absolutely. How much shipped to 93101?


Boris? Can we make this happen?


----------



## magnato1 (Apr 26, 2013)

BorisMD said:


> Hi Jeff, Still want the #10's?
> 
> Sorry for the delay, life's been too busy lately.
> 
> Boris


I'm still waiting Boris. PM your email so I can start using my racks! Thanks!


----------



## bauers007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi...I have 4-#24 clips if anyone is still looking for them. Also have #'s 1,67,18 too. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## bauers007 (Jun 26, 2013)

bauers007 said:


> Hi...I have 4-#24 clips if anyone is still looking for them. Also have #'s 1,67,18 too. PM me if you're interested.


These are sold


----------



## mclpcm (Jun 18, 2014)

I am new to this forum. I am in need of a Saris 906 Talon load bar set. Have been a satisfied user of Saris for 15 years and was sorry to learn that they left the roof rack business.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

If anyone is still looking for Saris roof rack parts, I have a bunch of stuff that needs to go.

Saris Roof Rack - Load Bars & 3 bike trays - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories

901 load bars pair
3 fork mount bike carriers
2 front wheel holders
1 extra rear wheel strap
Pairs of fit clips: #1, #12, #30, #48


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

JustMtnB44 said:


> If anyone is still looking for Saris roof rack parts, I have a bunch of stuff that needs to go.
> 
> Saris Roof Rack - Load Bars & 3 bike trays - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories
> 
> ...


Not sure about those parts, but I need to adjust (move inward) the feet on my ancient Saris rack.

Do you know how to do this? Finding directions is difficult.

Thanks!


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Muirenn said:


> Not sure about those parts, but I need to adjust (move inward) the feet on my ancient Saris rack.
> 
> Do you know how to do this? Finding directions is difficult.
> 
> Thanks!


You turn the knobs on the ends of the load bars to move the feet in or out. Tightening the feet and clips against the edge of the roof is what holds the rack in place.

To update my earlier post, I ended up selling all of my Saris roof rack stuff on ebay.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

JustMtnB44 said:


> You turn the knobs on the ends of the load bars to move the feet in or out. Tightening the feet and clips against the edge of the roof is what holds the rack in place.
> 
> To update my earlier post, I ended up selling all of my Saris roof rack stuff on ebay.


Thanks, I did try that, but it doesn't appear to work. Is it difficult to do? Maybe the rack is so old or won't adjust anymore. ????


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

JustMtnB44 said:


> You turn the knobs on the ends of the load bars to move the feet in or out. Tightening the feet and clips against the edge of the roof is what holds the rack in place.
> 
> To update my earlier post, I ended up selling all of my Saris roof rack stuff on ebay.


Oh, I got it! You just have to turn over and over, or you can't tell. Thanks!


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Muirenn said:


> Oh, I got it! You just have to turn over and over, or you can't tell. Thanks!


Yes, it's like tightening a screw, and takes a lot of turns to move it a large amount.


----------

